# Do NCSE and MSE officer applicants still complete NOAB?



## Kevin26 (18 Apr 2013)

I've been looking through the boards, trying to figure out if those who apply to be engineering officers in the RCN must still do NOAB, or if this is no longer a required step in the application process. The older posts all seem to indicate that NOAB is indeed required, but a couple newer posts seem to indicate otherwise.

There aren't too many application process samples for NCSE or MSE, so I would really appreciate it if someone could correct/confirm the example below!

Recruiting Centre: Wherever
Regular / Reserve: Regular
Officer / NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade Choice 1: NCSE
Trade choice 2: MSE
Trade choice 3: -
Applied: MM/DD/2013
CFAT: Sometime after application
Medical: Sometime after application
Interview: Sometime after application
*(NOAB: After interview?)* 
Merit Listed: -
Position Offered: -
Enrollment/Swearing in: -
BMOQ: - 

Thanks!

- Kevin


----------



## lee465 (18 Apr 2013)

I believe they do not do NOAB anymore.


----------



## Kevin26 (18 Apr 2013)

lee465 said:
			
		

> I believe they do not do NOAB anymore.



Thanks! But would you happen to have a source for that information?


----------



## curiouschap (18 Apr 2013)

They stopped NOAB for Engineers in FY 2010/11. I heard that they were conducting a telephonic interview with DMTE LCdr and I dont know if this has changed. This interview is of course seperate from the CFRC career interview. This interview used to be done on 3rd and 4th day of NOAB were they asked about situations to chkeck the leadership thought process. 

If I have to add 2 cents on your trade choice - NCSE & MSE, I will rethink these choices. Of course this is my personal experience but also have talked to a lot of other people within RCN and most younger generation is absolutely frustrated with the Navy. DO some research on these trades, if possible talk to NavRes guys if you have one in your area. Make sure that you have decided Navy after considering a lot of factors since life at sea is tough and people are treated like puppets until you are a senior Lt(N) or LCdr. Think about RCAF or CA engineering trades as well. To tell you NCSE is a distressed trade and the moment you say you want to be NCSE they will not even look at other things. But if you want an OT even at later stage that will never happen. Line your ducks before jumping otherwise frustration is so bad and of course I dont want people to jump over board....


----------



## Jester_TG (18 Apr 2013)

Kevin26 said:
			
		

> Thanks! But would you happen to have a source for that information?




In the Navy forum.... in the pinned thread titled "Naval Officer Assessment Board"

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52231/post-1122961.html#msg1122961


----------



## Kevin26 (18 Apr 2013)

Jester_TG said:
			
		

> In the Navy forum.... in the pinned thread titled "Naval Officer Assessment Board"
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52231/post-1122961.html#msg1122961



Ah, that definitely clears things up! Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Kevin26 (18 Apr 2013)

curiouschap said:
			
		

> They stopped NOAB for Engineers in FY 2010/11. I heard that they were conducting a telephonic interview with DMTE LCdr and I dont know if this has changed. This interview is of course seperate from the CFRC career interview. This interview used to be done on 3rd and 4th day of NOAB were they asked about situations to chkeck the leadership thought process.
> 
> If I have to add 2 cents on your trade choice - NCSE & MSE, I will rethink these choices. Of course this is my personal experience but also have talked to a lot of other people within RCN and most younger generation is absolutely frustrated with the Navy. DO some research on these trades, if possible talk to NavRes guys if you have one in your area. Make sure that you have decided Navy after considering a lot of factors since life at sea is tough and people are treated like puppets until you are a senior Lt(N) or LCdr. Think about RCAF or CA engineering trades as well. To tell you NCSE is a distressed trade and the moment you say you want to be NCSE they will not even look at other things. But if you want an OT even at later stage that will never happen. Line your ducks before jumping otherwise frustration is so bad and of course I dont want people to jump over board....



Thanks for your reply. I'm interested in your opinions concerning the RCN. It seems to me like you're saying that naval trades in general are not a good choice, and that the only reason the NCSE trade in particular is a poor choice, is because it is difficult to switch out of. -- Is that correct?

Asides from the supposed lack of free will as a junior officer, are there other specific problems? Does it take particularly long to progress to LCdr and further?


----------



## kratz (18 Apr 2013)

curiouschap said:
			
		

> If I have to add 2 cents on your trade choice - NCSE & MSE, I will rethink these choices any MOS choice. Of course this is my personal experience but also have talked to a lot of other people within RCN the CF
> and most younger generation is absolutely frustrated with the Navy military. DO some research on these trades, if possible talk to NavRes PRes guys if you have one in your area. Make sure that you have decided Navy after considering a lot of factors since life at sea, deployed to a FOB, isolated location or at the Hilton, is tough and people are treated like sailors, soldiers or aircrew puppets until you are a senior Lt(N) or LCdr. Think about RCAF or CA engineering trades as well. To tell you NCSE is a distressed trade and the moment you say you want to be NCSE they will not even look at other things. But if you want an OT even at later stage that will never happen. Line your ducks before jumping otherwise frustration is so bad and of course I dont want people to jump over board....



FTFY

When offering help, it's useful to wash the bitterness out prior to hitting the post button.


----------



## Halifax Tar (18 Apr 2013)

curiouschap said:
			
		

> If I have to add 2 cents on your trade choice - NCSE & MSE, I will rethink these choices. Of course this is my personal experience but also have talked to a lot of other people within RCN and most younger generation is absolutely frustrated with the Navy. DO some research on these trades, if possible talk to NavRes guys if you have one in your area. Make sure that you have decided Navy after considering a lot of factors since life at sea is tough and people are treated like puppets until you are a senior Lt(N) or LCdr. Think about RCAF or CA engineering trades as well. To tell you NCSE is a distressed trade and the moment you say you want to be NCSE they will not even look at other things. But if you want an OT even at later stage that will never happen. Line your ducks before jumping otherwise frustration is so bad and of course I dont want people to jump over board....




After making that statement I think you need to expand on your credentials and what experience you have that enables you to make such statement ?


----------



## FSTO (18 Apr 2013)

He was probably yelled at by a MARS officer.

(just kidding........sort of)


----------



## MJP (18 Apr 2013)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> After making that statement I think you need to expand on your credentials and what experience you have that enables you to make such statement ?



Well he hasn't made it through the training system, so his opinions could be slightly jaded and not very full of factual ground truth.


----------



## Stoker (18 Apr 2013)

Kevin26 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply. I'm interested in your opinions concerning the RCN. It seems to me like you're saying that naval trades in general are not a good choice, and that the only reason the NCSE trade in particular is a poor choice, is because it is difficult to switch out of. -- Is that correct?
> 
> Asides from the supposed lack of free will as a junior officer, are there other specific problems? Does it take particularly long to progress to LCdr and further?



I know lots of people who are NCSE and MSE who love the trade.  If you work hard, you will get promoted. Don't let someone with a history of chronic sea sickness and an obvious ax to grind against the navy to sway you in your career choice. I would suggest you get in contact with someone from the engineering school and ask questions. The important thing is be well informed and make up your own mind!


----------

